# Murray Wildcat and Tiger Cat on ebay



## stoney (Sep 26, 2013)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!NOS Tiger cat and Wildcat on ebay-----gold and lime Not cheap but need to be together in someones collection.


----------

